# Noose found at Bubba's garage.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nascar officials claim a noose was found in Bubba Wallace garage. Paint your car with BLM on car number 43, get the stars and bars banned. Great job Colin.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53132933


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This has the makings for another lefty contrived fake hate act. Bubba looks Mulato by the way and not black.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

If this had happened any other time, I would have stated....what a damn shame, let the man race his car uninterrupted.

Knowing what I know now about BLM.....

I still don't like it but he made the decision, he has to expect consequences.

An uninhabited noose seems like child's play when compared to all the damage that has been done by BLM.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> This has the makings for another lefty contrived fake hate act. Bubba looks Mulato by the way and not black.


Regardless, he is the face behind getting the Confederate flag removed and deciding to drive a car with BLM plastered all over it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> This has the makings for another lefty contrived fake hate act. Bubba looks Mulato by the way and not black.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

How many years has he been driving? And now it is a problem??


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

He should just hang it up, his career I mean. :tango_face_wink:

Pretty sure he has thrown away ANY chance of being a successful driver. Maybe he knew it was his only chance of making history.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

How much of the BLM money is he getting? Money talks and BS walks.

Is he going to partner up with Collin Peckerneck promoting anti American values in the near future, IF he survives the oval track???? 

Accidents do happen:devil::devil::devil:

All Aholes like him do is generate hatred for him and his kind with the BS they push on us.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Seen flying over Talledega/Lincoln Ala

Sad the POS is driving #43, R. Petty should be ashamed. I've not watched NASCAR many years now.

https://nesn.com/2020/06/nascar-rumors-richard-petty-motorsports-planning-bubba-wallace-contract-extension/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Did I hear correctly that NASCAR has gone anti gun also??????

I have not watched them in years either.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is a PR stunt.
Anyone who has been to a NASCAR race knows two things 
1. The garage area is closed to all except crew and officials 
2. The garage area is wide open, cars are right next to each other. No one can do anything without others seeing. And there are people in there 24 hours a day.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Tell nASScar what you think of them, and sponsors:

[email protected]


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It’s about to get real.
FBI will investigate.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Was Jessie Smalldik around the place????


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Was Jessie Smalldik around the place????


I'm IN A REAL BAD MOOD!

And, and my true thoughts would get me banned, forever.

I survived 6/13/2020 at Prepper Forums.

Not sure why I came back.......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm IN A REAL BAD MOOD!
> 
> And, and my true thoughts would get me banned, forever.
> I survived 6/13/2020 at Prepper Forums.
> ...


About J suckapenis


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm IN A REAL BAD MOOD!
> 
> And, and my true thoughts would get me banned, forever.
> 
> ...


HEY, If I posted what I really wanted to I would be erased right out of existence here.:vs_smirk:

There are some who would want me gone from here as it is, I just reword things so that even a cro magnon could translate,

IF they don't have pussed up brain that is completely fused over with the liberalism syndrome.

Just keep irritating the right ones.:devil::devil:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tell nASScar what you think of them, and sponsors:
> 
> [email protected]


Sent NASCAR an email ripping them a new one. Stick to racing and leave politics and social justice bs to the retards blah blah blah.

Got an acknowledgment of receipt but no reply.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's about to get real.
> FBI will investigate.


You trust those bastards????

I hope you were being sarcastic.

Ever since J Edgar died they have slowly gone down the shitter.

He may have been a queer but he ran a tight but listing ship.

After he passed these things came about.

One passed TS data to a russian whore in Seattle, another was involved in mafia rubouts in Boston and Providence.

There are others, but these two come to mind.

Right they are to be trusted.:vs_laugh:

What has happened to Comey, Struck and the others, NOTHING!!!!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is a PR stunt.
> Anyone who has been to a NASCAR race knows two things
> 1. The garage area is closed to all except crew and officials
> 2. The garage area is wide open, cars are right next to each other. No one can do anything without others seeing. And there are people in there 24 hours a day.


Nothing surprises me anymore and this being a publicity stunt has crossed my mind. However, for me, the big takeaway was the story of the other drivers rallying around Bubba. Adversity reveals character and I'm damn impressed with what I've seen from the NASCAR family throughout all this. To my great surprise they've become the shining example of adaption and evolution in American sports.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The longer it takes for NASCAR to release who did this, the more it appears to be a political stunt.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jessie Smollett version 2.0


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

+1 socom42


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks like the boys are embracing him and his BLM lie.

Bunch of drivers got together and pushed his car to the front of the field in a show of solidarity.

https://www.breitbart.com/sports/20...bubba-wallaces-car-to-the-front-of-the-field/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The longer it takes for NASCAR to release who did this, the more it appears to be a political stunt.


nASScar has went NFL.

Get over it. Boycott sponsors. Fox network too.

Sundays go fishing or hunting, or have barby with local meat/fish.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> nASScar has went NFL.
> 
> Get over it. Boycott sponsors. Fox network too.
> 
> Sundays go fishing or hunting, or have barby with local meat/fish.


*DO THIS...^^^^do anything but give them your hard-earned money.*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> This has the makings for another lefty contrived fake hate act. Bubba looks Mulato by the way and not black.


 Yes. with out a doubt


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen



I need to count the 13 winds or it's not a noose, merely a loop knot


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The longer it takes for n*ASS*car to release who did this, the more it appears to be a political stunt.


 @Slippy, hope you don't mind I fixed it?


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

RedLion said:


> This has the makings for another lefty contrived fake hate act. Bubba looks Mulato by the way and not black.


Yup...50% white & 50% black & 100% Halfrican. He identifies with the black half however, just like his Idol Barry Obama.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

AquaHull said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> I need to count the 13 winds or it's not a noose, merely a loop knot


If it's a hemp rope, then Woody Harrelson probably did it.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's about to get real.
> FBI will investigate.


They did a stellar job investigating Hillary didn't they? The FBI nowadays is just another arm of the leftist Trump haters. Case in point, Comey.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

No proof yet? CNN saw it, but had no phone or camera? Bubba saw it, but had no phone? Jussie SMollet must have been there or Kapernaick.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> I need to count the 13 winds or it's not a noose, merely a loop knot


https://www.netknots.com/rope_knots/all-rope-knots


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another noose found at another track in CA.

Actually a piece of twine in the shape of a noose was found out back in a tree. :vs_laugh:

https://www.newser.com/story/292647...urce=part&utm_medium=uol&utm_campaign=rss_top


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

This may well be a Smollet case


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> You trust those bastards????
> 
> I hope you were being sarcastic.
> 
> ...


he said "tight but..." LOL....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It's not a noose. It's a door pull rope and has been there long before Bubba showed up. Idiots playing the propaganda game, once again.

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/fbi-noose-bubba-wallace-nascar-garage


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> I need to count the 13 winds or it's not a noose, merely a loop knot


A noose is a noose is a noose. 1 wrap, it's a noose. 1,000 wraps, it's a noose. 
_
Ashley Book of Knots_, #43. The NOOSE is a sliding knot used in snaring birds and animals. It draws up and constricts when the standing pan is pulled.

Coloquially, 13 wraps is sometimes called a _Hangman's Noose_ or _Hangman's Knot_.

ABOK, #1119. The HANGMAN'S KNOT. This is the knot generally used for
the purpose suggested by the name, because it may be counted on
to draw up smoothly and not let go. It is conventionally adjusted
with the knot immediately in back of and below the left ear.
It is sometimes contended that there should be nine turns to the
NOOSE, so that "even if a man has as man lives as a cat, there shall
be a full turn for each one of them," and have heard thirteen turns
urged as the proper number on the assumption that there is some
connection between bad luck and being hanged.
However, I learned the knot as it is pictured here, with only eight
turns, and I have found the preponderance of authority in favor of
eight turns only. In Chapter 2 the practical use of the knot is discussed under "Hangman."


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> It's not a noose. It's a door pull rope and has been there long before Bubba showed up. Idiots playing the propaganda game, once again.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/auto/fbi-noose-bubba-wallace-nascar-garage











Yet another non-story to rile the masses.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder how much damage was done and how many whites were beaten over this Bulshit???????????????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You know all those idiotic drivers who pushed #43 to the front, this weekend? I hope their backs hurt and I hope they feel like idiots.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> You know all those idiotic drivers who pushed #43 to the front, this weekend? I hope their backs hurt and I hope they feel like idiots.


I hope they popped an abdominal wall real good.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Nobody better show up around him wearing a gray suit. he'll think they are a Confederate soldier out to get him.

What a nancy.

My guess? Ge'll learn a valuable lesson on the track soon.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More fake news. But it was real and they had them in every garage. Yea. He will still get a pay day out of it


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Those racists garage door pull ropes. Who makes those? They need to be shut down!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Markist are so predictable.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bubba Wallace needs banned from NASCAR


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Bubba Wallace needs banned from NASCAR


I am still pondering over how the "new" NASCAR fell for this.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well now, this was a silly diversion from the usual stupidity. I hope NASCAR and all those idiot drivers are feeling like the fools that they are.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In his defense ... if your name was Bubba, and you wanted to get the word out that you were 50% of a minority race... what would you do? Bubba is now officially NASCAR's only race card driver. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> In his defense ... if your name was Bubba, and you wanted to get the word out that you were 50% of a minority race... what would you do? Bubba is now officially NASCAR's only race card driver. :tango_face_wink:


Great line. I plagiarized it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Not a noose, rope to pull door down.

This POS is not fit to drive a lawn mower......

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/06/soooo-funny-hoaxer-bubba-wallace-lashes-claimed-door-rope-noose-fbi-busted-video/

"Soooo Funny! Hoaxer Bubba Wallace LASHES OUT After He Claimed a Door Rope was a Noose and FBI Busted His A$$ (VIDEO)
By Jim Hoft"

nASScar is worse than NFL. Boycott them and any sponsors.

Call or email ALL sponsors.

I forgot white trash, and black trash, when mixed gives something like Barry Sotero. The great divider. 
https://www.nascar.com/officialsponsors


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Not a noose, rope to pull door down.
> 
> This POS is not fit to drive a lawn mower......
> 
> ...


Automatic reply: shit can BUBBa
Jun 24 at 11:01 AM
PrintRaw message
Feedback, Site <[email protected]>
To: XXXX

, LLC ("NDM") acknowledges receipt of your e-mail and thanks you for contacting us. This email address is solely for the purpose of general comments, suggestions, and inquiries about NASCAR.com and/or NASCAR. Please be advised that all communications sent to this email address will be treated in accordance with the submissions policy set forth in the NASCAR.COM Terms of Use.

*from the Mad Trapper*

This email is an auto respo


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

So whats the moral of this story? Never trust a black man who goes by Bubba! :vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

BUT, BUT, The garage area is completely devoid of any brains and balls.

Does that help balance the scales??

I think all of them are on some form of Progestin, big time!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Heads up Bubba.

Do what you are paid to do and drive cars to win.

No one cares about your sob story.

"Just do it".

Quit expecting something you are not "entitled" to. 

You are not entitled to anything except to win a car race.....if you are good enough.

The color of your skin has NOTHING to do with it.

My gut tells me....you can't win. Too much else on your mind.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 106959


with these too!!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You didn't loose the game because your black, you lost because your not good enough. You didn't loose the race because your black, you lost because your not fast enough. You weren't' fired because you where black, you were fired because you suck at your job. You didn't get the job because you were black, you got the........Oh wait, never mind, maybe you did get the job because you are black.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bubba got booed at start of qualifying race. :vs_smirk:

But got a *HUGE OVATION!!!*, when he crashed/DNF and failed to qualify :vs_laugh:

Then he acted like the POS he is, and said :

"Just disrespect. When you get hooked the right rear into the wall - I don't even need to see a replay," Wallace said to Fox Sports after the race. "People say one of the nicest guys in the garage. Can't wait for the God-fearing text he's going to send me about preaching and praising respect. What a joke he is."

Guess he hates Christians too!!!

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/noose-hoaxer-bubba-wallace-booed-nascar-star-race-qualifier-cheered-crash-video/

P.S. no I didn't watch the race.......


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

"Rubbin' is racin'....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was at the store today and there was a box of white crackers. Racism I tell you, I am so offended. the store should be shut down the manager fired and a million dollars for my pain.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I was at the store today and there was a box of white crackers. Racism I tell you, I am so offended. the store should be shut down the manager fired and a million dollars for my pain.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> You didn't loose the game because your black, you lost because your not good enough. You didn't loose the race because your black, you lost because your not fast enough. You weren't' fired because you where black, you were fired because you suck at your job. You didn't get the job because you were black, you got the........Oh wait, never mind, maybe you did get the job because you are black.


 Bubba was suppose to get a 10 lap head start. Like KC in football bubba aint up to the task.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Bubba was suppose to get a 10 lap head start. Like KC in football bubba aint up to the task.


Bubba got his panties in a bunch , because he got crashed.

That's racing Bubba.

Then YOU incited Chistians at NASCAR , Bubba.

Bubba, go to #@!!

P.S. NASCAR you ARE IN HELL!!!


----------

